# audio issue



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

How do you have the subs wired. It sounds like its going in to protect


----------



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

if your referring to the connection of the subs to the amp, its in a series circuit.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What resistance load are your subs? If you have a a jx 500/1 they can only handle 2 ohms and up. Anything less will shut the amp down.


----------



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

the resistance is 3.2 ohms out of the box, each sub is like 7.2-7.4


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

where do you have you gain set?
With that load it should not be shutting down. Did you buy them amp new? If so when?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

gabeapp said:


> if your referring to the connection of the subs to the amp, its in a series circuit.


Series? (3) 8-ohm speakers in series gives a 24-ohm load on the amp. The amp has some weird auto-correcting circuitry that may be trying to overdrive the amp to get it to output power at such high impedance. I would think hooking the 3 subs in parallel to get the load down to 2-ohms would be ideal. The amp is rated at 1.5 ohm (that's weird to me) so it should be fine.

Full disclosure, I haven't seriously built a system since high school and I haven't been working with analog circuitry since my basic electronics courses in 1999. So I'm going off memory and a little Google refreshing.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> Series? (3) 8-ohm speakers in series gives a 24-ohm load on the amp. The amp has some weird auto-correcting circuitry that may be trying to overdrive the amp to get it to output power at such high impedance. I would think hooking the 3 subs in parallel to get the load down to 2-ohms would be ideal. The amp is rated at 1.5 ohm (that's weird to me) so it should be fine.
> 
> Full disclosure, I haven't seriously built a system since high school and I haven't been working with analog circuitry since my basic electronics courses in 1999. So I'm going off memory and a little Google refreshing.


I saw him say that and that is why I ask what is his load on the meter. I was also considered DVC.
I believe his problem is the amp its self or his wiring. 

to the op
Assuming your amp is new and has done this from the start
What type of wire are you using gauge, ofc/cca?
What is your resistance to ground?
Also make sure you have no shorts in your enclosure. I have seen some people shorting out their amps on the subs. If one thread from both pos a neg terminals is touching the basket you but your amp in to protect..


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Or you are just beating the crap out of it and its going in to thermal over load.......


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> I was also considered DVC..


Yeah I googled the speakers he listed and saw they were SVC.


----------



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

the wire from the amp to box is 12 gauge ofhc and then to the subs its 16 gauge ofhc, i have to wait for my meter to test the resistance to ground and there are no wires shorting.

haha i cant beat the crap out of them they shut off when i get to about half volume, the gain is at +10 and they dont go into thermal overload or whatever its called, thats what i thought it was but when i touch the amp it's barely hot, in fact my door speakers amp gets hotter than it and its fine


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

so have you recently measured each sub and have gotten 7.2- 7.4. You may have a dying sub. The coils could be occasionally shorting


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

do you have another amp sitting around you swap out?>


----------



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

the wire from the amp to box is 12 gauge ofhc and then to the subs its 16 gauge ofhc, i have to wait for my meter to test the resistance to ground and there are no wires shorting


----------



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

unfortunately i dont have another amp, is there something else i could try?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

you can disconnect one of the subs at a time to see if the amp stops shutting down and eventually get to the one that is shutting it down. If go thru all of your subs and the amp doesnt shut down..... its time for a new amp


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am thinking the equation is incorrect ... I would need to see a diagram of how you wired the subs in series . Starting 1 - lead to 1 - terminal at your first sub . first subs + lead to the second subs - . second subs + to third subs - third subs + to amps + signal lead ... 


Try wiring the subs in Parrallel .....your amp will get real warm and you might want to get a Amp fan to get air circulating around it .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One possibility, if you've wired the subs in series, the amp might be pushed into clipping before it starts getting real loud. I don't know if that turns off an amp or not.

Another, if the power wiring isn't up to the task, the voltage on the terminals of the amp might drop too low.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

brian v said:


> I am thinking the equation is incorrect ... I would need to see a diagram of how you wired the subs in series . Starting 1 - lead to 1 - terminal at your first sub . first subs + lead to the second subs - . second subs + to third subs - third subs + to amps + signal lead ...


:iagree:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> I am thinking the equation is incorrect ... I would need to see a diagram of how you wired the subs in series . Starting 1 - lead to 1 - terminal at your first sub . first subs + lead to the second subs - . second subs + to third subs - third subs + to amps + signal lead ...
> 
> 
> Try wiring the subs in Parrallel .....your amp will get real warm and you might want to get a Amp fan to get air circulating around it .





ChevyGuy said:


> One possibility, if you've wired the subs in series, the amp might be pushed into clipping before it starts getting real loud. I don't know if that turns off an amp or not.
> 
> Another, if the power wiring isn't up to the task, the voltage on the terminals of the amp might drop too low.





_MerF_ said:


> :iagree:


op posted this
"the resistance is 3.2 ohms out of the box, each sub is like 7.2-7.4"


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> op posted this
> "the resistance is 3.2 ohms out of the box, each sub is like 7.2-7.4"


To me, that sounded like an "according to the specs" statement. What matters more is the way it's wired, so a diagram is the real test.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> To me, that sounded like an "according to the specs" statement. What matters more is the way it's wired, so a diagram is the real test.


His measurement tells us how its wired....


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> His measurement tells us how its wired....


Maybe, but not definitely. If there is a short, or open I guess, in the circuit, that measurement would be skewed.


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> op posted this
> "the resistance is 3.2 ohms out of the box, each sub is like 7.2-7.4"


Subs are not in series if he is getting about 3 ohms on the speaker terminals. Maybe turn down the audio gain. Why the capacator? Do you have voltage drop?


----------

